# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Do bodybuilders come off gear?

## halobolic

do bb's come off steroids in cycles or maint at a certain does for years and cycle other steroids in between?

----------


## smokeyd

most do not use year round unless you become pro and they are highly monitered by drs

----------


## halobolic

what do you mean like drug tested alot by federation rules?!!or like for sides of steroid control like to make sure they dont get gyno?

----------


## KAEW44

Professionals in the big leagues have to be on something all year long because there is no way they can produce the same amount of testosterone naturally as when they are on gear. 

The pro's who have been in the professional competing game for many years have at least a couple of decades of hard work and training+supplementing+gear to acheive these results, and they run huge doses of gear up to and over 2 Grams a week of different testosterones, that is about 30 times more testosterone than you body naturally produces a week!!! so there is no way they can go off cycle and take a few months of natural training unless they plan on losing 60 pounds of muscle real quick! They just cant maintaing the same anabolic level naturally, so yes if they can afford it then they are on gear all year around!!


what smokeyd meant was that they are monitored by regular doctors/physicians who know they are using gear and they do regular blood and health tests to make sure their body functions are operating safely.

----------


## FireGuy

I dont think we can paint them all with such a wide brush. I am sure there are some that are on 24/7/365 and I would bet there are plenty others that cycle on and off. Not all of them are competing year round.

----------


## halobolic

no its not cause there competing all year round its so they dont lose their muscle after a huge cycle

----------


## FireGuy

These would be the same ones that are competing year round. There are plenty of Pro's that "downsize" when they are not competing or getting ready for something. Levrone would not even pick up a weight 6 months out of the year.

----------


## vishus

most BB der's "bridge" between cycles, lets say they go 5 weeks on 2 weeks of a low dose of test. they migh tbe around 600mg of test weekly the 5 on weeks and bridge with a-dex, clomid, and maybe 250mg-300mg test weekly. it helps them stay on all year around without coming all the way off and not totally destroying their bodies

----------


## Amorphic

the pros are always on. hrt plus their cycles.

----------


## FallenWyvern

I would guess that they never go below 250mgs test.

----------

